# UK muscle meet up?



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So if a piss up was to be organised over the new year who would go?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Id be in if it was Midlands based just for the crack! Then again the camper van means I can sleep anywhere I suppose


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Drinking with a load of strangers off the internet? Yeah, doesn't sound like a potential disaster at all....


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

This is going to end in tears lol.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Id prob turn up get depressed by alls everyones gains on here an stop training

so thanks for offer but il giv it a miss


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

scouser85 said:


> Id prob turn up get depressed by alls everyones gains on here an stop training
> 
> so thanks for offer but il giv it a miss


 Stop over thinking stuff, I'm 88kg and a bit chubby...  Prob make you feel better


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

This has been done before or atleast the idea has anyway lol.

I would meet up with Midlands based folk


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

uk muscle meat up ? try duranman, he'll be up for it.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll ask my carers , and i promise not to lick anyones face . A CHEMICAL TIME BOMB LOL


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

The 2013 bash was epic


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2nd of jan is a sat night and ad be up for that..

recover from nye, then meet for a piss up..

People overthinking it, turn up have a laugh get smashed.. Could even do fancy dress I know @Verno is dying to wear his new dress out..


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> 2nd of jan is a sat night and ad be up for that..
> 
> recover from nye, then meet for a piss up..
> 
> People overthinking it, turn up have a laugh get smashed.. Could even do fancy dress I know @Verno is dying to wear his new dress out..


 I'll not be out nye I don't think, and fishing in Leicestershire on 2nd so I'll be in campervan anyway....

i agree about the over thinking, it's funny how people can get all wound up about a social occasion!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> Too early for me afraid, flying over would need more notice... Next yr then lol


 It will be next year! We gave you a years notice!! Women lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dumdum said:


> I'll not be out nye I don't think, and fishing in Leicestershire on 2nd so I'll be in campervan anyway....
> 
> i agree about the over thinking, it's funny how people can get all wound up about a social occasion!


 See there we go, we don't even need a hotel dumdum said we can pile in his campervan


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Too early for me afraid, flying over would need more notice... Next yr then lol


 How much notice do you need lol your only in Ireland and it's over 2 weeks away..


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> See there we go, we don't even need a hotel dumdum said we can pile in his campervan


 There ya go setting Verno off again!! Ffs!!

its only a two berth with a double bed, It's a swb Ducato not an artic!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dumdum said:


> There ya go setting Verno off again!! Ffs!!
> 
> its only a two berth with a double bed, It's a swb Ducato not an artic!


 Ok verno can be in there with you, heard he likes to be the big spoon tho..


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i'll check over my post history, and see if there is a large number of people who would want to slap me....i'll decide when if I feel safe


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd be up for it..... If you had it in Belfast. If not count me out


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

herc said:


> I'd be up for it..... If you had it in Belfast. If not count me out


 You and bloody Martinez are picky sorts I see lol


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Nobody would turn up, and if they did, all the big boys would just bully the little boys, and make them buy every round


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I've made plans as it's only 2 weeks away and I'm away in Sligo and Donegal over Xmas. Flights be double around new yrs too even if I were around


 Ah right, yeh maybe next year then lol doubt this will be going ahead anyway going of the thread so far lol


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

this aint a good idea I could list alot


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

bigjons said:


> this aint a good idea I could list alot


 Like what?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> Me, you, @barsnack, @Colin, @UlsterRugby and any other northy folk I'm missing can have one in Belfast!


 think im washing my hair that nite


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Id be up for a flight and a northern Irish bevy, no whisky though!  always had good fun when we went out with the locals when we did car audio shows in NI many moons ago!


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

Plate said:


> Like what?


 like the fact your face is covered in your pic


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

bigjons said:


> like the fact your face is covered in your pic


 why does that make it a bad idea?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Me taking a sh1t earlier


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> Me taking a sh1t earlier


 More strain required, poor form!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm game and want to try me new stilettos out think it'd be an epic sausage fest lmao


 Yeh it would lol Leeds would be a good night out..

Reckon your a bit of a social hand grenade tho lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dumdum said:


> More strain required, poor form!


 took a breather lol


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Plate said:


> Me taking a sh1t earlier


 Where did you take it to?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> Na I'm good unless someone questions my ring skills :whistling:


 Plate misunderstood and took a picture mastering his ring skills earlier lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

@MRSTRONG @TELBOR you up for this??


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I would if it was in south east/london

reckon it would be a laugh


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> @Verno @Skye666 @Lotte @Grace45 @Flubs @Leigh Help these guys out with some female presence !


 Lol at verno being in there :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Na I'm good unless someone questions my ring skills :whistling:





dumdum said:


> Plate misunderstood and took a picture mastering his ring skills earlier lol


 No likes left!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Plate said:


> why does that make it a bad idea?
> 
> View attachment 118916


 are you crunching one out ?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> are you crunching one out ?


 Yeh, I like to sit and reflect for a good 10 to 15 mins after tho..


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

me too until the toilet police turn up (kids) lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@FelonE @superpube @A1243R


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

too early in the year for me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

barsnack said:


> i'll check over my post history, and see if there is a large number of people who would want to slap me....i'll decide when if I feel safe


 That's a risk assessment if there ever was one.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

In 6 years I ain't heard of any meet ups unless the ******* have done it behind my back lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> @Verno @Skye666 @Lotte @Grace45 @Flubs @Leigh Help these guys out with some female presence !


 I'm working a 10hr shift on the 2nd so I'm out this year, I'm afraid. Being down on the edge of Cornwall, I'm way too far away to travel too after a long day at work.

Put me down for next year though but plan it earlier so I can get time off


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Duranman and banzi in a room together with the alcohol flowing.. That'll end well


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

scouser85 said:


> Id prob turn up get depressed by alls everyones gains on here an stop training
> 
> so thanks for offer but il giv it a miss


 unless it was in liverpool hey haha where about are you mate?


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

barsnack said:


> think im washing my hair that nite


 shave it the night before problem solved !!


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Can I come?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Me, you, @barsnack, @Colin, his long term girlfriend @UlsterRugby and any other northy folk I'm missing can have one in Belfast!


 fixed.


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't know if I could handle that much estrogen in one room would have to big a big bar to fit all the white knights in too and tut tut you forgot @DLChappers


 save a corner for the black knight!!


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ment to be quotein jayman here cant tho for some reason

im in garston atm but lived all over the south end really


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> @FelonE @superpube @A1243R


 Why don't we do Feb time mate? be better for me then but yeah I'm up for it


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Can I come inside this time?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> why does that make it a bad idea?
> 
> View attachment 118916


 Oh ohhhhhhh this looks like triple trouble face


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> @Verno @Skye666 @Lotte @Grace45 @Flubs @Leigh Help these guys out with some female presence !


 I would love a meet up..these boys better not be rowdy though can't be seen with riff raff.

cant do that date though and I'm not traveling far u less they got looks and legs


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Why don't we do Feb time mate? be better for me then but yeah I'm up for it


 I just put a date out there, if it's agreed there is a better date for everyone go for it mate..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Can I come?


 Yes...u need teaching lessons about ladies bring pen and paper


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I would if it was in south east/london
> 
> reckon it would be a laugh


 I'm south east...we could get there early clear the stale air between us


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Oh ohhhhhhh this looks like triple trouble face


 I will be on my best behaviour..


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I'm south east...we could get there early clear the stale air between us


 Sounds good to me, just choose a time and place :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> I just put a date out there, if it's agreed there is a better date for everyone go for it mate..


 Prob impossible to get everyone to be happy with a meet up location as they are all,scattered but maybe a cluster of meet ups at different locations on the same date would be interesting...oh with pictures .. I'm seeing tekkers and me in a selfie awww :thumbup1:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> I just put a date out there, if it's agreed there is a better date for everyone go for it mate..


 Feb best here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> I will be on my best behaviour..


 I'm not sure u would!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Sounds good to me, just choose a time and place :thumbup1:


 Don't be bringing ur law abiding pedestal


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Don't be bringing ur law abiding pedestal


 The law is the first of many things I'll be intending to break that day...


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

lewishart said:


> This is going to end in tears lol.


 or at least one or two indecent exposure / sexual assault charges.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Not London, it's the most expensive city and most places close far too early if ye are choosing a later date than start of jan


 But its where all the cool people live


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Not London, it's the most expensive city and most places close far too early if ye are choosing a later date than start of jan


 I agree can't stand London.

Where do u normally stay if u head to uk? Family?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

Newbie checking in, id be keen though.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

How about Birmingham, central location in the country and an airport to boot, was thinking East Midlands but the two boozers in castle donnington couldn't cope :beer:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ok so sounds like feb will be a better month for it..

anyone want to have a stab at the date lol

meet somewhere in between North and South so the traveling is about the same


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Plate said:


> ok so sounds like feb will be a better month for it..
> 
> anyone want to have a stab at the date lol
> 
> meet somewhere in between North and South so the traveling is about the same


 Thinking the 14th will be out! Lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not sure u would!!


 Yeh same


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Feb 6th or 20th good for me


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Or the 5th/19th


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Morecambe Bay is the central point of the UK.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Brighton is the one


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> No stay in hotels or airbnb apartments when I travel to UK.
> 
> Have only been over to London twice with groups of friends, once with work and once with family but didn't enjoy any time
> 
> Been to Yorkshire as a kid. Manchester once and Edinburgh twice. That's my UK travel experiences lol


 Oh u have never explored Brighton then....

manchester once??? U can't class that as a proper visit..u must go again.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Brighton is the one


 I agree


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't know if I could handle that much estrogen in one room would have to big a big bar to fit all the white knights in too and tut tut you forgot @DLChappers





MissMartinez said:


> My bad sorry! Think she actually from round there so good shout :thumbup1: Was writing in the hairdressers and got distracted


 Aww you guys! If there was a Yorkshire meet up I'd be game!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's the "let's meet up" time of year again. I applaud your intentions but I don't think it will ever happen to be totally honest.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> It's the "let's meet up" time of year again. I applaud your intentions but I don't think it will ever happen to be totally honest.


 Quite right Andy.

After the last meet we all had, & our 'romantic' night in Police Custody, I really think it's ill advised.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Quite right Andy.
> 
> After the last meet we all had, & our 'romantic' night in Police Custody, I really think it's ill advised.


 Sounds like a good night, do tell?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Only if I could come dressed as Brian the plasterer...


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I will be in New Orleans on the 2nd Jan, but look forward to reading all about it on here


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I agree


 Brightons where I live! Would most definitely be up for that!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2o16 said:


> Newbie checking in, id be keen though.


 earn your stripes son.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> It's the "let's meet up" time of year again. I applaud your intentions but I don't think it will ever happen to be totally honest.


 Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Only if I could come dressed as Brian the plasterer...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..





Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..





Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..





Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..





Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..





Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..


 Enjoy the swings.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..


 Standard date in Doncaster isn't it?

Don't forget the Donny scallops.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

It would be funny if there was a meet and it was all fat keyboard warrior nerds and skinny geeks. And the women were fat. I'm not saying anyone is. it would just be funny is all.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

dmull86 said:


> It would be funny if there was a meet and it was all fat keyboard warrior nerds and skinny geeks. And the women were fat. I'm not saying anyone is. it would just be funny is all.





dmull86 said:


> It would be funny if there was a meet and it was all fat keyboard warrior nerds and skinny geeks. And the women were fat. I'm not saying anyone is. it would just be funny is all.


 And which category would you fall into?


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> And which category would you fall into?


 None of the above


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> It's the "let's meet up" time of year again.


 theres always next year.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Varg said:


> Standard date in Doncaster isn't it?
> 
> Don't forget the Donny scallops.


 Depends if I push the boat out and go for a 12 pack of fosters then it goes from standard to romantic..

never had a donny scallop or is that slang for...... Well you know what I mean lol?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Plate said:


> Depends if I push the boat out and go for a 12 pack of fosters then it goes from standard to romantic..
> 
> never had a donny scallop or is that slang for...... Well you know what I mean lol?


 Could be lol.

If I remember right it's something made out of potato you get at a chippy.

I've only ever had them in Donny and the locals went mad for them.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Varg said:


> Could be lol.
> 
> If I remember right it's something made out of potato you get at a chippy.
> 
> I've only ever had them in Donny and the locals went mad for them.


 Ah right it's just battered potato isn't it, they sell them where I live too they are pretty good actually lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Brightons where I live! Would most definitely be up for that!


 It's not too bad for me..parking is a pain but I love the place so me too... Lucky u great place to live.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sad t say it's not just a donny thing it is north wide I'm a Leeds lad and they're here my folks live 40 miles north of me and they have them ........


 Really? I've never heard of them in West Yorkshire. In fact I used to live in Sheffield and never saw them for sale either.

UKM fact finding tour de Yorkshire needed


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sad t say it's not just a donny thing it is north wide I'm a Leeds lad and they're here my folks live 40 miles north of me and they have them ........


 Lol must be a northern thing, I used to get scallop specials at school, chips/scallop/curry sauce & a carton of pop 50p all in! Bargain!


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sad t say it's not just a donny thing it is north wide I'm a Leeds lad and they're here my folks live 40 miles north of me and they have them ........


 Scallops been around for years.... Birmingham has them also.....some parts of the country call them potato fritters


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Varg said:


> Really? I've never heard of them in West Yorkshire. In fact I used to live in Sheffield and never saw them for sale either.
> 
> UKM fact finding tour de Yorkshire needed


 I asked for a chip butty down south once the guy looked at me like I was a retard..

strange them lot down there :whistling:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Potato fritter aren't they?

Fish special and a 'tatea fritter, standard Friday lunch...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Love how this thread has gone off topic 

Anyone hungry?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone seen star wars yet ...its fvcking epic.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

mal said:


> anyone seen star wars yet ...its fvcking epic.


 I dont like cinemas..... too many idiots making noises or talking, which distracts me!

I shall wait and view it at home


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frost_uk said:


> I dont like cinemas..... too many idiots making noises or talking, which distracts me!
> 
> I shall wait and view it at home


 Agree

Disagree

Star Wars is s**t.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Frost_uk said:


> I dont like cinemas..... too many idiots making noises or talking, which distracts me!
> 
> I shall wait and *view it at home*


 fvck that...wont get the full effect or the pick n mix.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

banzi said:


> *Agree*
> 
> Disagree
> 
> Star Wars is s**t.


 couldn't imagine you alone in a cinema and no internet connection.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

mal said:


> couldn't imagine you alone in a cinema and no internet connection.


 I always go the cinema when its quiet, once went to Bury cinemas for a midnight showing of a horror film, full of pissed Asians fu**ing about.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

banzi said:


> I always go the cinema when its quiet, once went to Bury cinemas for a midnight showing of a horror film, full of* pissed Asians fu**ing about*.


 that's not good lol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Plate said:


> I asked for a chip butty down south once the guy looked at me like I was a retard..
> 
> strange them lot down there :whistling:


 love a chip butty...with tom sauce.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mal said:


> love a chip butty...with tom sauce.


 cant beat them, loads of salt and vinegar too lol


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

We need sections like car clubs have, midlands north west, scotland etc

do regular meet ups monthly dare i say in a gym (day sessions)

and then every 3/4 months a national meet which we rotate around the country


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll bring the drugs ???


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bring the drugs
> ...


Bitches come to me

Until they find out I spend all my money on drugs lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Varg said:


> Love how this thread has gone off topic
> 
> Anyone hungry?


 Nation wide meet up of meat heads seems to have turned into half a dozen people going to the Pie House on Silver street. :lol:

Probably for the best anyway, I was picturing a handful of pencil necks in gym shark vests talking about the marcos in carlsburg.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

latsius said:


> We need sections like car clubs have, midlands north west, scotland etc
> 
> do regular meet ups monthly dare i say in a gym (day sessions)
> 
> and then every 3/4 months a national meet which we rotate around the country


 Good idea that! @Lorian


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

latsius said:


> We need sections like car clubs have, midlands north west, scotland etc


 We had sections before the recent upgrade. I was a member of the NE Group. Not sure if they survived the upgrade.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> It is a good idea I'd like to meet more members good for training experience


 Well no-one suggested a regional get-together over the past 5 years or so. There's no reason why you can't arrange to meet like-minded locals via the pm facility. I've met a few members over the years for training or at competitions.

Trouble is most people get on well with each other when they have the option of switching each other off. In person that's not so easy.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Frost_uk said:


> Scallops been around for years.... Birmingham has them also.....some parts of the country call them potato fritters


 Called smacks around here

Fck knows why


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> That's very true I met @Plate at a comp very nice lad I would love to do meets but usually it's logistically quite difficult but I wouldn't ever pm someone about it for fear of being accused a stalker lol il have a think see if I can come up with a viable option Leeds is a good shout


 I've met quite a few people now at a couple of shows and that works out ok if you ask on here who's going to a specific show that you're going to.

Bodypower Expo is another good meet-up, if you like it. I've not been but I know several people who have and have caught up with UKM peeps including those competing.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> Bugger out of likes body power now that's a great shout


 Haha I was just checking the dates!

It usually falls on the same weekend I'm at a different convo (for a different interest) but seems there's no clash this time so it's a possibility :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

latsius said:


> We need sections like car clubs have, midlands north west, scotland etc
> 
> do regular meet ups monthly dare i say in a gym (day sessions)
> 
> and then every 3/4 months a national meet which we rotate around the country


Agree! Ive got bored of car meets, so this coukd be good


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Plate said:


> Good idea that! @Lorian


 @Lorian , its a good way to get sponsors for UKM, cheaper tickets to shows, maybe a UKM stand at bodypower, it just makes the whole outifit more organised, iv seen car forums grow from .com chat sites to established clubs with massive meetings and shows,

all starts with organising members tho !


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Id be happy to look into arranging a events day,

basicLly, powerlifters come and show off your strength, bench comps, squat comps, deadlift comps,, hell even a tyre flip comp,,

if other regions could do the same, we could have our own "ukm strongest man" sponsor a charity for critically ill kids so the council dont ban us, in the summer all the strong men compete for a UKM trophy,

f**k it lets start our own brand lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Would be marginally better than baby oil and a copy of Razzle. Id probably go and show off my drinking prowess and complete lack of physique!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Leigh said:


> Haha I was just checking the dates!
> 
> It usually falls on the same weekend I'm at a different convo (for a different interest) but seems there's no clash this time so it's a possibility :thumbup1:


 If you see me, just don't make eye contact cos Im a right creep when pissed


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Plate said:


> Yeh doubt it will happen, doesn't matter anyway going to have a Yorkshire meet up wi @DLChappers, start at maccy d's then get some cider and sit in a park somewhere and set fire to the swings..


 Hahaha! How romantic, i'll bring the lambrini


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> If you see me, just don't make eye contact cos Im a right creep when pissed


 What do you mean if I see you? I'll be looking out for you 

You'll be wearing a big UK-M tshirt - They do exist, don't they?? @Lorian


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Who's buying the first round?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mikejfend said:


> Agree! Ive got bored of car meets, so this coukd be good


 What car meets you go to mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

So has anyone arranged anything yet lol?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Leigh said:


> What do you mean if I see you? I'll be looking out for you
> 
> You'll be wearing a big UK- tshirt - They do exist, don't they?? @Lorian


 I'll be wearing a leopard skin leoptard you silly sausage!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> Mikejfend said:
> 
> 
> > Agree! Ive got bored of car meets, so this coukd be good
> ...


Been to a few, japfest, ultimate.dubs etc


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Mikejfend said:
> 
> 
> > Been to a few, japfest, ultimate.dubs etc
> ...


Nice! Got a crappy run around for a few years, then its rs4/rs5 time


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i would like to no if i would be sat on a table on my own before i commit, or would you all be poncin about on the dance floor lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

latsius said:


> We need sections like car clubs have, midlands north west, scotland etc
> 
> do regular meet ups monthly dare i say in a gym (day sessions)
> 
> and then every 3/4 months a national meet which we rotate around the country


 Well I did say this page 4 !!

Meet Ina gym? Not sure about that ..I'd wanna see legs then half these boys on here would be In :whistling: trouble


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> i would like to no if i would be sat on a table on my own before i commit, or would you all be poncin about on the dance floor lol


 No u can sit with me ...... ~ rubs thighs~ ...yes?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Hope you ain't put me on the no legs table


 Well...I dunno we have to check when u arrive


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> What sort of check were talking here ? Eyes or hands or both


 I'm not very tactile hate touching men they are generally skanky ...so a look


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not very tactile *hate touching men* they are generally skanky ...so a look


 Those 3 words have just lost 50% of the people that was going to go out.. Looks like it's just you @Bignath4607 I'm out..


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> No u can sit with me ...... ~ rubs thighs~ ...yes?


 love it when a plan comes together,ile just get a table for two then :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not very tactile hate touching men they are generally skanky ...so a look


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Those 3 words have just lost 50% of the people that was going to go out.. Looks like it's just you @Bignath4607 I'm out..


 Well this just tells me u have pissy fingers...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 Lol...well I don't know ...but I won't shake guys hands yak. And when I have to if it's really formal it makes me cringe and I can't wait to get out the room to wash my hands....shhh let's not talk about it now plz...urghhhh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

vetran said:


> love it when a plan comes together,ile just get a table for two then :thumbup1:


 Cosy..let's do candles I know u don't go it when candles come out but run with it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...well I don't know ...but I won't shake guys hands yak. And when I have to if it's really formal it makes me cringe and I can't wait to get out the room to wash my hands....shhh let's not talk about it now plz...urghhhh


 U sound like a sh1t ride

Ill need to rethink ur offer


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> First time I been called skanky


 Not just u


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...well I don't know ...but I won't shake guys hands yak. And when I have to if it's really formal it makes me cringe and I can't wait to get out the room to wash my hands....shhh let's not talk about it now plz...urghhhh


 not shaking hands isnt just about cleanliness, a lot of people who do precision work with their hands tend to avoid it, we men have to put up with the stupid knuckle grinders who believe a firm hand shake makes them appear superior.

I used to have a manager like that, I once avoided his hand altogether and shook his wrist, never wanted to shake hands with me again after that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> U sound like a sh1t ride
> 
> Ill need to rethink ur offer


 U sound like a pissy hand type guy so GOOD


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well for your information I ain't a skank probably one of the cleanest guys about as it goes


 FYI hahaha thanks!

Cleanest guys about ....about? What 'round ur way' :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well this just tells me u have pissy fingers...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> not shaking hands isnt just about cleanliness, a lot of people who do precision work with their hands tend to avoid it, we men have to put up with the stupid knuckle grinders who believe a firm hand shake makes them appear superior.
> 
> I used to have a manager like that, I once avoided his hand altogether and shook his wrist, never wanted to shake hands with me again after that.


 Why do u avoid if not cleanliness?

His wrist wow ..ultimate shake off lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> *Why do u avoid if not cleanliness?*
> 
> His wrist wow ..ultimate shake off lol


 Save getting your fingers crushed.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't think that warrants an answer quite childish by you


 Oh gosh nath I can't deal with seriousness in this type of thread


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well this just tells me u have pissy fingers...


 Only on a good night..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 Just burst out laughing at that lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

a ukm meet up would end up in a right brawl ,cant even be civellized on a forum never mind a night out when the booze is flowing lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Bignath4607 said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of check were talking here ? Eyes or hands or both
> ...


Useless


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

We should all meet up in a gym and line up in a row and do none stop dumbbell curls with as many dbs as possible


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Useless


 Shut up u


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> not shaking hands isnt just about cleanliness, a lot of people who do precision work with their hands tend to avoid it, we men have to put up with the stupid knuckle grinders who believe a firm hand shake makes them appear superior.
> 
> I used to have a manager like that, I once avoided his hand altogether and shook his wrist, never wanted to shake hands with me again after that.


 Should've hooked his thumb and showed him who's the BOSS!!

I can't be bothered with idiots that love the 'firm shake', if they squeeze my hand and it's likely they'll be wondering why their thumb is dislocated.

Really no need.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Firm is fine, but try and break my hand and it's a no go... Can't be doing with limp wrists hand shakes tho... It's like holding a dead fish...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So it's looking like if we all meet up none of us is up for hand shaking...good I'm pleased to hear it. Smile is suffice


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Boring as old people

I'm out


----------

